# Company Hiring Delivery Driver



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like it is still available after all:

_The company I work for is looking to hire a full-time delivery driver for local deliveries (Pensacola Area).

-Must be at least 18 years old
-Must have a valid driver's license
-Clean Driving Record (No DUI's)
-Must be able to pass a drug test
-Must be able to occasionally lift boxes and material
-Guaranteed 40 hrs a week
-Benefits available after 90 days (401K, sick leave, vacation, insurance)
-No CDL required
-Hours are Monday-Friday 7:00AM-4:00PM

Contact Phillip for more information 850-434-9400_


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Tanaks dude. That's great you posted this up. I am sure someone on the PFF will be glad if they get a chance for this position.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya posted it, I'm sure a fellow PFF'r or a family member will be able to fill the need! Sounds like a great position fer a student who schools at night!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully a PFF member will apply. Thanks for the post.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope we can fill it with a good candidate. You would think with the economy the way it is they would be lining up at the door. 

It's unbeleivable how many people come in and apply and can't pass a drug test.

This is a large family owned company with over 50 locations across the Southeast.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Forgot to mention, for those interested there is the opportunity for advancement.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

So do I just go to this place Monday morning? I've been looking for a job since august.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

auburn17 said:


> It's unbelievable how many people come in and apply and can't pass a drug test.


No it isn't....Ever since our bright, knowledgeable government legalized dope in a few states, folks all over treat laws as a joke with the belief that it's legal in other states so it's not a big deal!!! Of course all the kids see this crap which in turn creates a dependent society of takers.....I'm sure 80 years ago that generation thought the country was going down just like most folks believe today!!! Why work when the government makes it easy to be a welfare sponge..... Of course I am not saying everyone on assistance is a sponge, there are a good many folks that get out there and beat bushes fer jobs and are commendable fer doing so...

Can't wait to hear from the dope supporters in 5, 4, 3, ........


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I can pass all those tests and would like to know where/how I can apply for this job


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

rr41mag said:


> I can pass all those tests and would like to know where/how I can apply for this job


Call the number...sure they will get back with you monday at the latest


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I'll just be there first thing Monday morning


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure that would work to but I would go ahead and call if you haven't already heck could be a cell phone number


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

cody&ryand said:


> Sure that would work to but I would go ahead and call if you haven't already heck could be a cell phone number


 I've always felt that showing up in person is the best policy. I've been hired twice just because I showed up. Theres nothing wrong with calling but since it's the weekend I don't think it would do any good. I'd hope they were all at home watching the race


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever u say man all I am saying is I am going to higher the person that has been calling and trying to set up a appointment or left messages and shows up over the guy that just shows up especially if I have appointments scheduled


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

cody&ryand said:


> Whatever u say man all I am saying is I am going to higher the person that has been calling and trying to set up a appointment or left messages and shows up over the guy that just shows up especially if I have appointments scheduled


 
PM sent


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

DUH! I see the phone number now. I called but got the shop recording. I'm gonna call first thing tomorrow am


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

auburn17 said:


> The company I work for is looking to hire a full-time delivery driver for local deliveries (Pensacola Area).
> 
> -Must be at least 18 years old
> -Must have a valid driver's license
> ...


 
I showed up at 7:05. Philip seems like he's a pretty cool guy. Hopefully I impressed him.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I called yesterday to thank Phillip for the interview. He told me he wants to talk to me again. Yall cross your fingers for me


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

rr41mag said:


> I called yesterday to thank Phillip for the interview. He told me he wants to talk to me again. Yall cross your fingers for me


Good deal, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

auburn17 said:


> Good deal, I hope it all works out for you!


 I got it. went and did my pee pee test and driving record. (minor formalities) Thank you very much:thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds great!!!! Hope all works out!!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Position is still available


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

What happen?


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I got the job pending background and pee test. I had about 10 resumes floating around and was called sunday about a job 5mins from my house. The job at this place was 40 mins. Both are the same as far as benefits etc. Philip is a great guy and would be a fantastic person to work for. I just had to weigh the options and make a desition.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*call me and I'll take it*

I'd work a delivery job anytime. 
Mike 850 623 9296


----------

